# MagLite 2C colors?



## pizzaman (Aug 19, 2006)

Greetings,

My first real flashlight as a kid was a beautiful silver EverReady Captian in 2C. Since then I've had an attraction to the 2C format.

This has lead to an inadvertant collection of 2C maglites. Currently I have black, pewter, blue and purple. I believe the blue light was intended to be purple, but it is clearly blue compared to the purple color.

Next week I hope to take posession of a pair of 2Cs in HAIII courtesy of Mirage Man.

What other colors are available in 2C?

Any other 2C fans out there?

Thank you, TR


----------



## lumenal (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Pizzaman, my first real flashlight was a Mag-lite; albeit was a 3-D, I've since incorporated a 4-D, another 3-D, and a 2-C ( also several Mini-Mags), in my collection.

I love the 2-C! I bought the Mag-LED upgrade module for all of them, including the 2-C. The feel and balance of my 2-C is great. With the Mag- LED upgrade, it is also very bright, with good throw. Its nice to set on the night stand, not too big, but definitely bright enough to grab quickly in the middle of the night if need be...

If you haven't already, I'd highly recommend installing the Mag-LED upgrade module in yours. You'll get a nice white, longlasting LED with very good run-time. They cost about $15.98 at Home Depot.


----------



## Galiphrey (Aug 19, 2006)

Pizzaman, I have one 2C and like the form a lot. It's the blue-purple one that looks purple when compared with MAG-BLUE and under some lights, but looks blue under the sun and other lights.... Is that the one you were describing, and there's an actual better purple colored one? (I like purple) HA-III natural is probably my other favorite color besides purple. 

[In my 2C I put a WW0S and nFlex. It's probably my favorite light.]


----------



## pizzaman (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote: "Pizzaman, I have one 2C and like the form a lot. It's the blue-purple one that looks purple when compared with MAG-BLUE and under some lights, but looks blue under the sun and other lights.... Is that the one you were describing, and there's an actual better purple colored one? (I like purple)" 

Galiphrey,
Yup, it looks purple compared to blue, but on its own it looks blue. The purple one is definitely purple. Home Depot is the last place I have been able to find 2C mags in colors other than black. They usually have some pewter if you dig to the back. I purchased the purple last fall. This spring when I checked they had the blueish-purple color (It is meant to be purple). 

If you love HAIII (and who doesn't) keep an eye out for Mirage Man's next run of 2C maglites.

Quote: "Its nice to set on the night stand, not too big, but definitely bright enough to grab quickly in the middle of the night if need be..."

lumenal, I concur. My nightstand is home to three 2C maglights. I have pewter and purple lights with the 3 X CR123 upgrade, sporting frosted 6 cell magnum star bulbs. These are my "bump in the night" lights. For this critical mission I wanted a back up.

Quote: "I'd highly recommend installing the Mag-LED upgrade module in yours."

Good call. My third nightstand light is a black with the MagLED upgrade. I was blown away by the performance of this bulb in a 2 cell light. My Home Depot doesn't carry these yet, but I plan to upgrade all of my maglites to MagLEDs ASAP. It seems to be a superb product at a budget price. To all that will listen, run, don't walk to get one of these for your 2-3 cell maglites.

I did some web surfing tonight. The MagLite website only lists the 2C in black, despite selling it in at least 2 other colors. I went to the MagLED link at the site and there was no info available at this time. I did a bit more surfing and found a retail site offering the 2C MagLED in red. I'll look into this further as it would be a nice addition to the collection.

Thanks for the replies, TR


----------



## Niteowl (Aug 22, 2006)

pizzaman said:


> I did some web surfing tonight. The MagLite website only lists the 2C in black, despite selling it in at least 2 other colors. I went to the MagLED link at the site and there was no info available at this time. I did a bit more surfing and found a retail site offering the 2C MagLED in red. I'll look into this further as it would be a nice addition to the collection.



From a "source" at Mag I was told something to the effect that purple was discontinued early this year, pewter was discontinued last year, but they still had purple ones to ship out. Perhaps these are the funky blue now out as I was also told they did not do them in blue. 

pizzaman, if you find red 2C's, please, please, please let me know where to find such a creature. I know 3C's in red were out at one time as my "source" at Mag teased me with the fact that she had one and was unwilling to part with it.  

Mark


----------



## pizzaman (Aug 23, 2006)

Niteowl, 

Your wish is my command. Here is the link:
http://shopping.redorbit.com/search.php?mode=site_search&xid=11f6c5b3bf6da4c38a6f90c6d55e84fa

The original link I posted did not show correctly. I searched again and found a new link (posted above). Interesting that they list Maglites in 2C, black, gray, silver, and red. Sounds like a few more lights for my future collection.

Here is the description of the red version:
*MagLite 2C Cell LED Flashlight, Red #8067319*

MagLite 3 Watt LED Flashlight, 2C Cell, Red. The distinctive shapes, styles and overall appearances of all Mag flashlights, and the circumferential inscriptions extending around the heads of all Mag flashlights are trademarks of Mag Instrument, Inc. The circumferential inscription on the head of every flashlight signifies that it is an original Mag flashlight and part of the Mag family of flashlights. 

I would already have one of these on order, but my flashlight budget recently got slashed to help pay for a new car I hope to pick up on Monday. 

If you order, please post back regarding your success or failure.

Cheers, TR


----------



## Niteowl (Aug 23, 2006)

Thansks for the link, pizzaman. I've dropped them an e-mail and will let you know what I find out. 

Mark


----------



## rdh226 (Aug 23, 2006)

pizzaman said:


> Niteowl,
> 
> Your wish is my command. Here is the link:
> http://shopping.redorbit.com/search.php?mode=site_search&xid=11f6c5b3bf6da4c38a6f90c6d55e84fa
> ...


I looked, the _description_ says 2*D*, not 2C, which unfortunately matches
the SKU(s) of ST2Dnnn.

If anyone orders one and it is indeed a C MagLite, please post (or even PM me!).


----------



## Niteowl (Aug 24, 2006)

The link doesn't show a light at all now, here's what you get at the top;

"SKU: ing_899685 

Our price: $1,828.57"

No real description.

I saved the page and it clearly stated 2C in red. I called yesterday and was assured it was a red 2C Mag LED, but that they were out of stock. I stated my doubts and he "checked", he again said it was correct.

A call to Maglite gave this response, "We don't sell a red 2C and the LED version is in "D" only. She did allude to the fact that a couple places still order pewter and purple 2C's. If I wanted a red 2C I would have to order 10,000. Any body up for a "Group Buy"? :laughing: 

I'll have a red 2C by October as I have an alternative plan.


----------



## pizzaman (Aug 27, 2006)

Niteowl,

I went back to my original link. It shows a price of $35.57. I added it to my cart and here is the result:

****************
Subtotal:





$35.57Shipping:




$8.50




Total:




$44.07
*****************

Here is the unfortunate description in the shopping cart:

********
"MagLite 2C Cell LED Flashlight, Red" 
"FLASHLIGHT, 2D LED FLASHLIGHT RED"
********

First it calls it a 2C, then a 2D. Me thinks this is a typo and we are really dealing with a 2d model. Bummer.

Keep us posted on your custom red (as long as it doesn't involve a black maglite and a can of red Krylon). 

TR 


Link below:
http://shopping.redorbit.com/product.php?productid=8067319&MMCF_froogle_feed&utm_id=1&utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Froogle+Feed
SKUwyn_ST2D036 Quantity36 item(s) availableWeight0.90 lbsPrice:$35.57


----------



## Niteowl (Aug 28, 2006)

pizzaman said:


> Niteowl,...........
> 
> ......Keep us posted on your custom red (as long as it doesn't involve a black maglite and a can of red Krylon).
> 
> TR



:laughing: That I could've got done this weekend. Hmmm....


----------



## Niteowl (Sep 21, 2006)

Niteowl said:


> I'll have a red 2C by October as I have an alternative plan.




Here it is.......







It's a little darker than Mags' red but I like it! No Krylon either. It did used to be black though.


----------



## pizzaman (Sep 24, 2006)

Niteowl,

Sweet!

OK, spill the beans. Where did you get this work done???

Thanks, TR


----------



## Niteowl (Sep 25, 2006)

A few months ago while driving to work, I passed a truck with the name of a hardcoat company on it. Looked them up and found out they were located nearby. After a few question and answer sessions, they offered to do a light for me as a sample, no charge. "Well, how about one in natural HA and one in red?" I asked. Long story short, I dropped off two black 2Cs and five days later picked up one in red and one in HA. To be clear, the red is not HA. I think I want an orange one now.......


----------



## pizzaman (Sep 25, 2006)

OK, what on earth is "hardcoat"?

I have to say the finished product looks great.:rock: 

If the finish is durable, maybe a group buy is needed. :naughty: 

TR


----------



## Niteowl (Sep 26, 2006)

Hardcoat is an industry referal to hard anodizing. The red Mag is standard anodizing, similar to what the lights are already done in by Mag. Don't know that I'm up for a group buy (work, kids, wife!), never know though....


----------



## WildBill (Dec 27, 2006)

Niteowl said:


> I think I want an orange one now.......


 
Sorry to dig up an old thread, but If I could find one in orange I'd jump on it since it's my favorite color...and it would stand out when you need to find it in a hurry! 

I wish they made the 2C size in different colors as well.


----------



## farmall (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't think they ever made an orange 2c. I do have the 2AA and it does stand out.


----------



## LumenHound (Dec 27, 2006)

Farmal, could you post a pic please? 

Orange is rare. Very rare.


----------



## farmall (Dec 27, 2006)

Not the best photo but you get the idea.


----------



## Niteowl (Dec 28, 2006)

Blue-Purple-HA-Orange-Red


As usual the colors are a little off.


----------



## Nebula (Dec 28, 2006)

Nite - did your local ano guy do all of those colors? I am interested in learning more about the purple and orange lights. Thanks for sharing the photo. Kirk


----------



## farmall (Dec 28, 2006)

Very nice orange. Could you have more made?


----------



## Nebula (Dec 28, 2006)

farmall said:


> Very nice orange. Could you have more made?


 

Nite - What Farmall said! I am in if you can get more made in orange. I would also be in if a Purple run can be done. Kirk


----------



## Niteowl (Dec 28, 2006)

Nebula said:


> Nite - did your local ano guy do all of those colors? I am interested in learning more about the purple and orange lights. Thanks for sharing the photo. Kirk



The purple and blue are stock. I actually managed to get a decent shot of the purple and blue for another colored 2C thread HERE. My pewter wasn't here for the shot in this thread. 



farmall said:


> Very nice orange. Could you have more made?



I'm talking to another anodizer and hope to get some samples soon. I wasn't happy with some aspects of the place that did the above work. As for getting some done for other members, that's a remote possibility. If the samples turn out better, I'm hoping to get a 6D done in orange, moderately modify it and call it "Orange Crush". :naughty: 

With the place I'm talking to, I'll need to do several to make it $-wise. Problem is, I'm slow as molasses in January (seriously!) when it comes to getting these things done and don't want to get anyone's hopes up. If I do get around to it I'll reference this thread and contact you guys.


----------



## farmall (Dec 28, 2006)

You can get the purple-blue at home depot. They had the dark purple about a year ago. I think that is a variation in the ano process. Maybe the next batch will be closer to purple.


----------



## Nebula (Dec 29, 2006)

farmall said:


> You can get the purple-blue at home depot. They had the dark purple about a year ago. I think that is a variation in the ano process. Maybe the next batch will be closer to purple.


 
Farmall - I just picked up all the remaining blue/purple color 2Cs from five HD locations near my house. I have several Mags of what I will call a "true" purple but no 2Cs. I would love to find a true purple (sort of grape) in a 2C. If anyone has one in excellent shape I would be happy to discuss a trade. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## Niteowl (Dec 29, 2006)

Nebula said:


> .......I just picked up all the remaining blue/purple color 2Cs from five HD locations near my house.........



You're mad, quite mad you know......:laughing: 

Been there, done that. So how many did you get?

My wife confiscated my last true purple for her nightstand. The others were shipped out some time ago to other CPF'ers. You may have to wait and see if HD gets another run done with the correct hue.


----------



## Nebula (Jan 13, 2007)

Nite - sorry to be so long getting back to this thread. This is a sickness isn't it? I picked up 5 more at the bargain price of $11.98 each, to go with the half dozen I already have. I recently spotted a couple more at my local HD, but resisted the urge. Now I am on the hunt for more D size in the blue/purple and real purple. I want a 2D in the genuine purple so bad I may have a 3D cut down. 

BTW - any news on the Orange ano you were discussing with your ano guy? I would love to add an Orange or two to my stock pile. Thanks. Kirk 

PS - your sig line - that is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## farmall (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought my purple 2d on ebay from seller allsparestools. it was the grape purple color.




Nebula said:


> I want a 2D in the genuine purple so bad I may have a 3D cut down.


----------



## Niteowl (Jan 14, 2007)

Nebula said:


> Nite - sorry to be so long getting back to this thread. This is a sickness isn't it? I picked up 5 more at the bargain price of $11.98 each, to go with the half dozen I already have. I recently spotted a couple more at my local HD, but resisted the urge. Now I am on the hunt for more D size in the blue/purple and real purple. I want a 2D in the genuine purple so bad I may have a 3D cut down.
> 
> BTW - any news on the Orange ano you were discussing with your ano guy? I would love to add an Orange or two to my stock pile. Thanks. Kirk
> 
> PS - your sig line - that is one of my favorite songs.



That $11.98 was hard to pass up. What the heck are you going to do with all them 2C's? I got two more that I'll be dropping off for samples (red/orange) some time this year :laughing:. If they look good I'll let you know.


----------



## Nebula (Jan 14, 2007)

Niteowl said:


> That $11.98 was hard to pass up. What the heck are you going to do with all them 2C's? I got two more that I'll be dropping off for samples (red/orange) some time this year :laughing:. If they look good I'll let you know.


 
All of the special price lights - five blue/purple and six gray went to a fellow cpf'er for some of his very special mods. The rest I have had for a while now so I paid the higher price. At this point I have no clue what to do with them.




I may have one cut down short enough to use the Fivemega nickel extended tailcap and nickel bezel with a single 18650. There won't be much blue/purple left but it should look nice. 

I hope those red/orange colors turn out nice as I would really like to add to my collection.


----------



## JimmyM (Jan 14, 2007)

All I can find are pewter, purple, blue, black. No red, or anything else. are they even made?


----------



## Nebula (Jan 16, 2007)

JimmyM said:


> All I can find are pewter, purple, blue, black. No red, or anything else. are they even made?


 
JM - Not in a very long time. I just picked up a dark green 3C thanks to Download. It came in the original blister pack with a date of 1999. This light was sold in China from what I can tell. I suppose that a fellow CPFer in the far reaches of the world might be able to locate a red one for you. Or we could convice Niteowl to get his plater to make a few more. 

BTW - if you have a 2C in the genuine purple and not the purple/blue -- and want to part with it let me know. I am very interested. Kirk


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 16, 2007)

NiteOwl! wow!! Cool stuff! That orange is neat!

 Here is the three 2C mags I own and their led mods.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a newly-purchased bluish-purple 2C, and an older (made in USA) purple 2C.
When I look at the color under the head on the older one, it looks a lot like the new one.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 16, 2007)

NiteOwl, for some reason CPF craps out on me when I reply to your PM. Is your inbox full? It gives me a database error


----------



## Niteowl (Jan 17, 2007)

That's a riot. Try a new PM. Sometimes my browser freezes up when I reply. I cleaned house a couple days ago.

Ha! I just checked and there's a half dozen PM's from you. Got no ntification whatsoever. I'll go back and check them out.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 17, 2007)

! Ok you did get them. Cool.


----------



## Paladin (Jan 17, 2007)

Niteowl said:


> My wife confiscated my last true purple for her nightstand.


 
*Seems to be a recent rash of spousal confiscations of battery powered devices*. My better half already had a blue/purple Mag w/ LED, but when she saw several new Mags on my shelf she decided the Copper 2D and Grey 2C belonged to her. Left me with a pair of boring Black 2C's and a confused look on my face...*HOW MANY DARN LIGHTS DOES ONE PERSON NEED?!*

Paladin


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 17, 2007)

Target has more of the copper 2Ds and Home Despot has more of the pewter 2Cs.


----------



## djkt (Jan 25, 2007)

Nobody mentioned the silver 2c, I've found a couple of them at home depot.


----------



## bridgman (Feb 3, 2007)

>>Target has more of the copper 2Ds 

Aw crap, am I going to have to drive down to the US to buy a FLASHLIGHT ?

>>Nobody mentioned the silver 2c, I've found a couple of them at home depot

I'm still trying to decide if I like the silver colour or not. Initial reaction is "not". Has anyone taken a silver mag home and looked at it under normal lighting vs. HD mega-lighting ?

EDIT -- and the obvious follow-on question, has anyone put one of those Home Depot store lights into a Mag host and if so how many lumens do they put out ? :naughty:


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 3, 2007)

Do you mean "silver" as in aluminum-color, or that grayish-silver "pewter" color?


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 3, 2007)

I like the pewter color and already have a mag in pewter. I'd love to find a C sized mag in pewter but I can't find any in Washington.


----------



## Niteowl (Feb 3, 2007)

carbine15 said:


> I like the pewter color and already have a mag in pewter. I'd love to find a C sized mag in pewter but I can't find any in Washington.



Around here, Home Depot's had them on and off for some time. Next time I go, I'll take a look for you. That dark chrome look is pretty hot. I didn't like it at first but when I picked one up for someone else it grew on me.


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks, I'd appreciate it. I've got tons of D cell pewter mags on the left coast no C's anywhere. Not even the internet or eBay.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 3, 2007)

I saw some pewter 2Cs in one of the Bay Area Home Despots recently.
(San Mateo or Redwood City, I think).


----------



## djkt (Feb 3, 2007)

They are aluminum color silver not the pewter,they must have been old stock,they would not scan during checkout.


----------



## nightstalker101 (Feb 4, 2007)

At my home Depot They had both pewter and silver.


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 4, 2007)

nightstalker101 said:


> At my home Depot They had both pewter and silver.



Please please please pick a Pewter 2c up for me. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## bridgman (Feb 4, 2007)

Home Depot up here only has "silver", no pewter. 

I have a 3D in pewter and really like it.


----------



## Nebula (Feb 14, 2007)

Carb - did you get your Pewter? I was at my local HD last night and spotted 3 or 4 2Cs in Pewter. Happy to pick one up and ship it to you if you still have need. Kirk 



carbine15 said:


> Please please please pick a Pewter 2c up for me. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Niteowl (Feb 14, 2007)

Checked this weekend and all black here...I see the request for a pewter 2C is no longer in his sig.


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, I found the last one at home Depot. It has a crappy rubber boot over the switch that wasn't watertight but I fixed it. It's housing my cree updated LED module. Very nice little light.


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 26, 2007)

I was running some errands today and stopped by a local owned small hardware store. They had a few various Mags hanging on a hook. Of the group, it was mostly 2/3 D cells. I spotted one 2D package that looked like the light was from the late 80's, the cardboard was yellowing pretty good.

Amongst the group, I found a black 2C which I snapped right up as most places here don't carry the C sizes, usually just D/AA. I think one of the others in the group may have been a 3C in camo. I didn't pay much attention to it, so can't say for sure. 
They also had about seven of the 2AAA versions all in black. I passed on those as they just look like Solitaires with a bit better runtime and larger bezel. All in all it looked like some old stock stuff there.

This is the first C version Mag I've owned and I LOVE the way it feels. Light, snappy and fits the hand just perfect.

Can anyone give me a ballpark figure on runtime with the 2C with a MagLED drop-in as compared to a 2D MagLED?

I know the 2D can do around 20 or so hours. Should I expect maybe 11-12 hours with the 2C?


----------



## pizzaman (Feb 28, 2007)

Just a heads-up regarding PMs and having your PC "hang". The problem lies with the HTML codes for "quote" in brackets "[ ]". This is used to place the original text into "quote" format. The problem is this code seems to lock up the session in the windows browser.

If you want to reply to a PM without it hanging, you can just delete the "quote" in brackets "[ ]" from the beginning and end of the original text. Or you can just delete the entire original message. Either way, this will eliminate the PC lock up problem.

Cheers, TR


----------



## pizzaman (Feb 28, 2007)

Greetings again,

Regrettably as the OP on this thread I am having to cannibalize my Mag 2C collection to fund a new addiction (photography). I will be putting a few of my Mag 2Cs up for sale, but wanted to give the "hardcore" 2C fans first crack before I post it in the "sell" forum.

I think I already have buyers for my bluish-purple, and my purple 2C, but I will also be selling Custom Camo HAIII 2C. These were made by our very own Mirage Man. Here is a link to his thread regarding these lights.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/134678&highlight=camo


My light is new in the box and has been stored in the box. It has never even had batteries in it, but it has been admired a few times. I know I'll regret selling this later, but I have to pay the piper now. If you want a pic of my light, please send me an e-mail.

I am asking $89 shipped (conus). No waiting. No shipping costs to you.

Thanks, TR


----------



## Nebula (Feb 28, 2007)

TR - I will take the purple per my e-mail, and I will take the 2C camo. PM or e-mail your PP information. I will send money tonight after work. Thanks. Kirk

 Thanks. Kirk


----------



## pizzaman (Feb 28, 2007)

Kirk,

E-mail sent. I will hold the purple and camo mags for you.

Thanks, TR


----------



## cbdudley (Feb 28, 2007)

Are there any of these left in any color besides black and pewter? I'm interested - please advise.


----------



## pizzaman (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry, All lights have been spoken for.

Thanks, TR


----------



## flange938 (Mar 1, 2007)

Pewter and purple are still in Home Depots in Nashville. They've stocked more since
Christmas


----------



## hord (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Flange938,


Would you be able to tell me approx. how much the 2C's cost in Nashville?
We don't get any colours down here in Australia at all!!

Cheers Harvey


----------



## AndyTiedye (Mar 1, 2007)

Pewters 2Cs are US$14.99 around here.
Saw some (bluish) purple ones a month or two ago, haven't been back to that store but they might still have some.

Shipping to Oz would be $$ though.


----------



## hord (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi AndyTiedye,

Thanks for the fast reply! Yeah shipping to Oz is always a bit ritzy... but you soon learn to accept it as part of the hobby! I was just interested in what prices they were asking out of walk-in shops! For what ever reason... I have always lusted after a purple C after seeing photos or icarus's creations!

Cheers Harvey


----------



## pizzaman (Mar 2, 2007)

"Pewter and purple are still in Home Depots in Nashville".

The "purple" lights are probably the newer bluish-purple version. I haven't seen the grape purple color in over a year. They are both labeled purple, but the anodizing is clearly different.

TR


----------



## bridgman (Mar 2, 2007)

Just a caution -- I just picked up a "purple" 2D (clearly marked on the paperwork inside the sealed package as purple) but the flashlight is clearly blue. I have a purple 3D to compare it with which is *really* purple.


----------



## Nebula (Mar 2, 2007)

Pizzaman is correct. The HD lights are a blend of hues that give off a purple look in some lights, but they are really blue. I have the original purple 3D and there is no comparison. 

TR - I responded to your e-mail. PayPal sent 2/28/07 at approxomately 10:40 pm. It appears that $$ has not been claimed. Wrong address perhaps? Kirk


----------



## LittleBrownStain (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi guys, a question OK?

The hardware store up the street from me carries the 2, and 3-cell MagLED replacement modules, but from what everyone says, you *cannot *use rechargeable NiMHs to power them. Are all of you guys using just alkalines?

If I try to power up one of these light modules would I damage it, or would it simply not work??

In fact, I'd probably just buy one of the MagLites outright with the module already installed, but I keep worrying about damaging it with rechargeables - if it won't work with them I'm not really too interested.

Any of you guys have 'ok' luck with powering a MagLED with rechargeables?

Thnx much.


----------



## Nebula (Mar 2, 2007)

LBS - you might get more responses posting your Qs in the homemade lights section, or the LED section. Just to quickly answer your Q - I don't agree that "everyone" says not to use NiMHs with the Mag. Some do, some don't. There is a risk in using them. Some seem to think it is worth the risk. Others do not. If you want to use NiMHs you might think about modding your mag with something other than the Mag drop in. Good luck. KK 




LittleBrownStain said:


> Hi guys, a question OK?
> 
> The hardware store up the street from me carries the 2, and 3-cell MagLED replacement modules, but from what everyone says, you *cannot *use rechargeable NiMHs to power them. Are all of you guys using just alkalines?
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleBrownStain (Mar 2, 2007)

Nebula said:


> LBS - you might get more responses posting your Qs in the homemade lights section, or the LED section. Just to quickly answer your Q - I don't agree that "everyone" says not to use NiMHs with the Mag. Some do, some don't. There is a risk in using them. Some seem to think it is worth the risk. Others do not. If you want to use NiMHs you might think about modding your mag with something other than the Mag drop in. Good luck. KK



I appreciate the quick comeback, Nebula - I was hoping to get a qwk reply before I headed out the door - (shortly). I will visit other threads in the forums for info.

(But just _quickly ..................)

_"_I don't agree that 'everyone' says not to use NiMHs with the Mag."_

I've never seen anyone say you *can *(or even should) use them. Even in an independant review, the guy scanned the back of the MagLite blister pack where it said NOT to use rechargeables.

_"There is a risk in using them."

_:huh2: (Oh, poop). And the risk *is *????? A smoking bulb? (From 2 lil' ol' rechargeables?) That response gives me pause for thought. Here in Canada (up the street at the 'Canadian Tire' store) either the 2-cell or 3-cell maglite modules cost $27.95 CAD + tax, and I don't want to smoke them!

_"If you want to use NiMHs you might think about modding your mag with something other than the Mag drop in."_

The *EverLED* module would work terrifically and be quite safe to use, but I'd have to order the dang thing thru the mail - would take, maybe a week or two. (And the C.T. store is only 15 mins away).

Thank you for replying ..... I see I have a bit more research to do. :mecry:


----------



## Nebula (Mar 5, 2007)

TR - the lights arrived today. That was very fast shipping. The lights look terrific. Thanks so much - especially for helping me find the elusive PURPLE 2C! KK


----------



## pizzaman (Mar 8, 2007)

Nebula,

Glad you are pleased. I'm sure I'll kick myself down the road for letting them go, but a man's got to do what a man's got to do.

Cheers, TR


----------



## Nebula (Mar 8, 2007)

> I've never seen anyone say you *can *(or even should) use them. Even in an independant review, the guy scanned the back of the MagLite blister pack where it said NOT to use rechargeables.
> 
> 
> > LBS - I do not doubt your conviction for a moment. That said, it has been my experience that when a person speaks in terms of absolutes, it is often because he does not have a full understanding of the facts. A quick read of your response indicates to this writer that you need to do a little more research before making pronouncements such as the quoted one above. I suggest that you give the search function a shot. I will not debate the issue, but I will help to focus your search. If you are still interested in an answer to your query then start with the attached thread. As you will see, there are those that endorse the use of NiMHs in Mag mods. Good luck.
> ...


----------

